

Show HN: Airypi – a simple way to control your Raspberry Pi from a browser - airypi
https://www.airypi.com/

======
airypi
Feedback about my explanation about what airypi actually does would be
appreciated. The goal was to abstract away communication between the Raspberry
Pi and the server by monkey patching popular Raspberry Pi GPIO libraries so
that GPIO calls were replaced with a message between the server and the
Raspberry Pi. Unfortunately, some people seem to be confused about what part
runs on the Raspberry Pi and what runs on the server.

~~~
baruch
Haven't tried it yet but it's really not clear what runs where and how the
airpy service itself (registering/login) is related to all that.

Is there a plan to add camera service as well to airypy? That would be neat as
well. I'd like to have my pi monitor the house and a way to hook it up to the
outside world would be really nice.

